# Military Furs?



## Stealtheart (Jan 23, 2018)

Didn't see a thread about this so I thought I'd go ahead and make it.
Are there other military furs out there? And if so what branch are you and do you discuss your furrydom with your military pals?
I'm Navy and I don't talk about it with pretty much anyone because everyone considers furries a disease so I don't want people looking at me weirder than they already do.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jan 23, 2018)

Stealtheart said:


> Didn't see a thread about this so I thought I'd go ahead and make it.
> Are there other military furs out there? And if so what branch are you and do you discuss your furrydom with your military pals?
> I'm Navy and I don't talk about it with pretty much anyone because everyone considers furries a disease so I don't want people looking at me weirder than they already do.



Yes. I'm not one myself (lamentably) but there are many military folks in the fandom. I know of a few (currently serving and veterans) on this very forum.


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 23, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Yes. I'm not one myself (lamentably) but there are many military folks in the fandom. I know of a few (currently serving and veterans) on this very forum.


I've only meet one or two. A few vets though.


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jan 23, 2018)

Stealtheart said:


> I've only meet one or two. A few vets though.



I'm sure they'll start chiming in here eventually...


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 23, 2018)

I hope I get lucky and meet one IRL while in service. I've never meet another fur in person, except for a girl I sometimes talked to back in high school.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 23, 2018)

Navy, 2001-2005

And, surprisingly I didn't even know about the furry community at all until right around the end of 2005.  But if my coworkers nowadays ask about it I don't mind chatting over what 'furry' is.  Actually got a picture of the ex-Army guy I work with with him as an anthro, and he at least thought it looked cool.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 23, 2018)

Stealtheart said:


> I hope I get lucky and meet one IRL while in service. I've never meet another fur in person, except for a girl I sometimes talked to back in high school.



That's what conventions are for


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 23, 2018)

SSJ3Mewtwo said:


> That's what conventions are for


I live in Iowa so we tend to get passed over for conventions. Never had the means to travel to another convention in nearby states. I plan on going to one ASAP though.


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 23, 2018)

Also there was an Iowa furry website but it's pretty much dead, when it was more active most of the meetups were well out of my limited travel range. (The sadness of no car.)


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

You'll get to go to one eventually if you really want to. Car or no car, thanks to today's transport services.


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 23, 2018)

Rystren said:


> You'll get to go to one eventually if you really want to. Car or no car, thanks to today's transport services.


We'll there were, and are, busses. I just always ended up not having the time or money. Had to pay rent to my fam starting when I was 16 so I almost never had my own money until I left high school, then I went to college for a year and a half. A year later I was off at RTC.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 23, 2018)

Stealtheart said:


> We'll there were, and are, busses. I just always ended up not having the time or money. Had to pay rent to my fam starting when I was 16 so I almost never had my own money until I left high school, then I went to college for a year and a half. A year later I was off at RTC.


The opportunity SHALL arise! eventually


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 24, 2018)

I actually tried to join once. Wanted to do deep sea diving for the army corp of engineers. Too bad I have anxiety and depression which disqualified me. x.x These two damn disorders are like devils that ruin my life.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> I actually tried to join once. Wanted to do deep sea diving for the army corp of engineers. Too bad I have anxiety and depression which disqualified me. x.x These two damn disorders are like devils that ruin my life.


Dang. That really sucks. Then again, it's probably best to keep you and others safe from issues that could arise. Whatever they could be. But I hope you found something you like at least


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Dang. That really sucks. Then again, it's probably best to keep you and others safe from issues that could arise. Whatever they could be. But I hope you found something you like at least


Nope. No job. Feel like shit. Worried I'll go homeless. I know how to program for games but then my depression makes me think it's all useless. My life is hell. But thanks for caring!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Nope. No job. Feel like shit. Worried I'll go homeless. I know how to program for games but then my depression makes me think it's all useless. My life is hell. But thanks for caring!


Damn. Just can't find anything?


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Damn. Just can't find anything?


Nope. I always tell people I'm not scared of hell because I already live it.  I try to be nice to people to make up for my uselessness but being nice doesn't keep you alive unfortunately.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Nope. I always tell people I'm not scared of hell because I already live it.  I try to be nice to people to make up for my uselessness but being nice doesn't keep you alive unfortunately.


If only I could actually help. In some way at least


----------



## Deleted member 115426 (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> If only I could actually help. In some way at least


Nah it's okay. It does mean a lot that you care though.


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Stealtheart said:


> Didn't see a thread about this so I thought I'd go ahead and make it.
> Are there other military furs out there? And if so what branch are you and do you discuss your furrydom with your military pals?
> I'm Navy and I don't talk about it with pretty much anyone because everyone considers furries a disease so I don't want people looking at me weirder than they already do.



Served in the Army 2009 - 2011

Good memories, but I like the freedom of being a civilian.

It does suck to not be able to share your hobbies with friends/hyoomans.

Best to keep it to a 'need to know' basis.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Ovi the Dragon said:


> Nah it's okay. It does mean a lot that you care though.


Still though. I hate seeing people in bad situations. 



DashRaccoon said:


> Served in the Army 2009 - 2011
> 
> Good memories, but I like the freedom of being a civilian.
> 
> ...


Wait. You were military?! Gosh dang


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> Still though. I hate seeing people in bad situations.
> 
> 
> Wait. You were military?! Gosh dang



*blushes*

Dum Dum Dum, the plot thickens

Yes, an engineer.


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> *blushes*
> 
> Dum Dum Dum, the plot thickens
> 
> Yes, an engineer.


The plot does thicken, indeed. 

Meanwhile I'm almost year two. And I'm still in school


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> The plot does thicken, indeed.
> 
> Meanwhile I'm almost year two. And I'm still in school



Nothing wrong with that =)

I guess it's a matter of preference.

Either way, i'm sure once you graduate, you'll achieve something even better


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Nothing wrong with that =)
> 
> I guess it's a matter of preference.
> 
> Either way, i'm sure once you graduate, you'll achieve something even better


Aside from being the one job of the navy that doesn't give back to the ship?


----------



## backpawscratcher (Jan 24, 2018)

I wanted to, back in the day, but unfortunately it wasn’t an option for Teh Gheyz at the time.  By the time they changed the law I was already approaching 30, so it never happened.


----------



## LatheranWolf (Jan 24, 2018)

I tried to but got denied due to a medication I was perscribed to counteract the sideffect of another medication i was perscribed as a child. So now im just a baker.


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 24, 2018)

I used to be in the army for a few months. I served as a Rifleman in Mechanized infantry. Never decided to apply for permanent position thogh.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

No and will never be, no until I'll see some reforms in our military


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 24, 2018)

Had the CIA try to recruit me. Do wonder just what I would have been doing.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Jan 24, 2018)

1998-2006 -- 15x/15y US Army

2008-current --  Still a defense contractor

I wasn't really into the fandom while I was in, but as a contractor I am.  My current location has a fairly large workforce, but the contract I am in is fairly small, and therefore a tighter-knit group of people.  Nobody cares honestly, and it doesn't affect me other than an occasional joke (we are always just making fun of each other, just as if we were still in).  We all have pretty thick skin, so dishing it out and getting it back is just part of a normal day.


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 24, 2018)

DarkoKavinsky said:


> Had the CIA try to recruit me. Do wonder just what I would have been doing.


Lots of OPSEC I'm sure


----------



## Amiir (Jan 24, 2018)

I sometimes think about joining but then I wonder about all the things that _could_ go wrong (asshole comrades, dying, losing limbs, getting traumatized for life etc.) so I'm still here lol. I'm 20 and am supposed to find a job but none interests me. The idea of studying doesn't excite me either. I have no clue what to do with myself, so I guess I might join as a last resort


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jan 24, 2018)

Been trained for a year. Never seen real combat though. 
Such is the life in defence forces


----------



## DarkoKavinsky (Jan 24, 2018)

Stealtheart said:


> Lots of OPSEC I'm sure


Yeah not sure the letter was signed by people whose honors just got declassified the day I received it. Everything was watermarked in triplicate. They were spooks. And considering my school records and the fact I went over to Australia and received high honors from the program I went through  feel I may have been turned into a spook.


----------



## reptile logic (Jan 24, 2018)

Served in the US Army; January 1984 through November 1987. Radar tech.


----------



## Black Burn (Jan 24, 2018)

Ehh it can't be that bad *signs into polish military, receives practically no training, most of his comrades are sitting in offices, receives old AKMS* nu kurwa......


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 24, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> If I could have had things my way, right now, I'd have a contract signed with the Air Force, and I'd be in the DEP waiting for a ship date for basic. But for reasons beyond my control, the recruiter basically told me to piss off, albeit in much more polite terms. Wouldn't even _try _to get a waiver for me...


 That's bs, why


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Stealtheart said:


> That's bs, why


i agree there


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 24, 2018)

Oh boy, many ex military furs here.

Maybe we can start an army?


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 24, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Oh boy, many ex military furs here.
> 
> Maybe we can start an army?


And those of us still in can act as the inside agents!


----------



## Rystren (Jan 24, 2018)

Stealtheart said:


> And those of us still in can act as the inside agents!


they would never expect the kitsune


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 24, 2018)

Rystren said:


> they would never expect the kitsune


they would probably expect a shark though


----------



## Latur Husky (Jan 25, 2018)

DashRaccoon said:


> Oh boy, many ex military furs here.
> 
> Maybe we can start an army?


That would be the most fluffy Army in the world


----------



## DashRaccoon (Jan 25, 2018)

Latur Husky said:


> That would be the most fluffy Army in the world



Yeah! Indeed >.>

*wiggles tail*


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jan 25, 2018)

Userpage of Kalahari -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------



## Stealtheart (Jan 25, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Userpage of Kalahari -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


R H O D E S I A


----------



## Arwing Ace (Jan 25, 2018)

Stealtheart said:


> R H O D E S I A



Rhodies never die...


----------



## Kellan Meig'h (Jan 25, 2018)

Air Force, 1975-1981. Primary AFSC was F-4D Phantom II radar, Secondary AFSC was Security Police. Also LEO/Beat Patrolman, 1984-1994. A few years were reserve, though.

I knew a few furs at the CERF Facilities overseas at Kadena AB, Okinawa.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 10, 2018)

Active-serving marine technician (electrical) in the Royal Canadian Navy; my signature indicates when I enlisted. I'm currently undergoing a legacy QL5 course for the next year and a half to be properly grandfathered in to the amalgamated trade.

So far, I only know one other CF military fur on my coast for certain, and he was pushing hard to get onto the subs the last time we convened.


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 12, 2018)

Stealtheart said:


> Didn't see a thread about this so I thought I'd go ahead and make it.
> Are there other military furs out there? And if so what branch are you and do you discuss your furrydom with your military pals?
> I'm Navy and I don't talk about it with pretty much anyone because everyone considers furries a disease so I don't want people looking at me weirder than they already do.



US Air Force 2006 ~ currently serving

No I don really talk much about being in the fandom. Honestly I keep to myself and dont really share much with anyone.  i mean i still chat and have conversations on duty or whatever but I just do open myself up to people very often.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 17, 2018)

I serve in the Air Force.  Been serving for about half a year now, counting BMT and technical training.


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 18, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> I serve in the Air Force.  Been serving for about half a year now, counting BMT and technical training.



AFSC?


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 18, 2018)

Val_Redwolf said:


> AFSC?



Air Transportation.


----------



## Varg Stigandr (Feb 18, 2018)

I'm an asshole Marine. Served '05-'10 as an aircraft mech. Did I miss something, or am I the only Satan's pooch to sound off?

Also: What the heck is the Navy doing in _Iowa_? Don't you guys need someplace to, you know, sail a ship?


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 18, 2018)

Varg Stigandr said:


> Also: What the heck is the Navy doing in _Iowa_? Don't you guys need someplace to, you know, sail a ship?


Stone frigates be everywhere.


----------



## Stealtheart (Feb 18, 2018)

Varg Stigandr said:


> I'm an asshole Marine. Served '05-'10 as an aircraft mech. Did I miss something, or am I the only Satan's pooch to sound off?
> 
> Also: What the heck is the Navy doing in _Iowa_? Don't you guys need someplace to, you know, sail a ship?



Hey we have lakes and stuff.


----------



## Varg Stigandr (Feb 18, 2018)

Kaiyote said:


> USN, currently in flight school, studying my ass off for the TH57


I didn't even know the Navy had those o.0 Is that your final platform, or are you going to move on from there?

Stealtheart:
I thought that little inland stuff was the Coastie's job. 

How do you get anything in and out of there? At least the Great Lakes have the St. Lawrence seaway. Is there even enough draft in those lakes to float anything bigger than the USS Constitution?

I'm (not?) sorry. I'm sure you're aware that we have to sign a paper saying we'll forever give any squid we meet a hard time until someone else picks a fight with them.


----------



## Stealtheart (Feb 18, 2018)

Varg Stigandr said:


> I didn't even know the Navy had those o.0 Is that your final platform, or are you going to move on from there?
> 
> Stealtheart:
> I thought that little inland stuff was the Coastie's job.
> ...


Man you bulldogs really hit the glue and crayons


----------



## Val_Redwolf (Feb 18, 2018)

ResolutionBlaze said:


> Air Transportation.



Nice I work with you guys every now and again (as security)


----------



## Varg Stigandr (Feb 18, 2018)

It's a hard habit to quit, Stealtheart. The yellow ones are my favorite. 

Kaiyote: I'd ride in a Navy version of a Blackhawk over a death can, er, Osprey any day. I hope you don't get stuck in some POS platform.


----------



## AceofHearts (May 5, 2018)

I'm currently serving in the U.S. Army. Cannon crewmember in a heavy artillery unit. M109A7 Paladin


----------



## Jev Vlaskin (May 6, 2018)

So, I have a bit of a funny story about this. I'm a 35F (Military Intelligence) in the US Army and I arrived at my first duty station about 4 months ago. I kept the whole furry thing to myself and didn't really reveal it to anyone or even let on. So one Friday, about a month and a half ago, I was in the office shooting the breeze with my coworkers, when all of a sudden, completely out of the blue, my OIC asks me, "Are you a furry?"
I swear, he just threw the question out there completely at random. I did nothing at this point to even hint I was a furry. So at this point I'm just left speechless while everyone else is dying of laughter. Eventually I come back with the response "Sir, I can neither confirm nor deny that." Then my NCO came into the room and said "I can see it!"
From that point on, my nickname became "Furry", and now a good portion of my company (including my battalion commander) knows I'm a furry. So far everyone's been pretty cool about the whole thing, although now my NCO and OIC won't stop making references to sparrows (my fursona).


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Userpage of Kalahari -- Fur Affinity [dot] net



Holy crap that's cool!


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Kaiyote said:


> USN, currently in flight school, studying my ass off for the TH57
> 
> "I'm Navy and I don't talk about it with pretty much anyone because everyone considers furries a disease so I don't want people looking at me weirder than they already do."
> You're not alone on that lol



Sweet!

Hope you make it into the TH57!  Good luck!  I would have loved to have gotten into flight school!

Tanks, next best thing....


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Jev Vlaskin said:


> So, I have a bit of a funny story about this. I'm a 35F (Military Intelligence) in the US Army and I arrived at my first duty station about 4 months ago. I kept the whole furry thing to myself and didn't really reveal it to anyone or even let on. So one Friday, about a month and a half ago, I was in the office shooting the breeze with my coworkers, when all of a sudden, completely out of the blue, my OIC asks me, "Are you a furry?"
> I swear, he just threw the question out there completely at random. I did nothing at this point to even hint I was a furry. So at this point I'm just left speechless while everyone else is dying of laughter. Eventually I come back with the response "Sir, I can neither confirm nor deny that." Then my NCO came into the room and said "I can see it!"
> From that point on, my nickname became "Furry", and now a good portion of my company (including my battalion commander) knows I'm a furry. So far everyone's been pretty cool about the whole thing, although now my NCO and OIC won't stop making references to sparrows (my fursona).




Heh.

That sounds like how it would go down.  Have they ever  said what clued them in?


----------



## GreenZone (May 6, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> Rhodies never die...


met some people who were in the bush wars shit was super fucked

for sake of transparancy

2011-current
Royal Australian Infantry
was Manoeuvre support for 2 years
did my Recon course 3 ish years ago now was going to go further and do Sniper Selection however an injury sustained early last year likely means that wont happen anymore

right now i'm trying to transfer as full time staff to a reservist unit but at the moment i'm just getting tasked out to help train reserve infantry a lot its an alright gig the reservists aren't as retarded as i thought they'd be some of them are pretty switched on

served with a lot of other nations over seas however sorry guys but most prefer working with Marines and Force Recon


----------



## Jev Vlaskin (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Heh.
> 
> That sounds like how it would go down.  Have they ever  what clued them in?


I asked my OIC how he found out and he replied "I just had a hunch."
I'm afraid he may either be a robot, or just a really good guesser.


----------



## GreenZone (May 6, 2018)

Jev Vlaskin said:


> So, I have a bit of a funny story about this. I'm a 35F (Military Intelligence) in the US Army and I arrived at my first duty station about 4 months ago. I kept the whole furry thing to myself and didn't really reveal it to anyone or even let on. So one Friday, about a month and a half ago, I was in the office shooting the breeze with my coworkers, when all of a sudden, completely out of the blue, my OIC asks me, "Are you a furry?"
> I swear, he just threw the question out there completely at random. I did nothing at this point to even hint I was a furry. So at this point I'm just left speechless while everyone else is dying of laughter. Eventually I come back with the response "Sir, I can neither confirm nor deny that." Then my NCO came into the room and said "I can see it!"
> From that point on, my nickname became "Furry", and now a good portion of my company (including my battalion commander) knows I'm a furry. So far everyone's been pretty cool about the whole thing, although now my NCO and OIC won't stop making references to sparrows (my fursona).



there was a new guy that marched in like way back when i was still living on base and one day we had to get something from his apartment and we saw a notebook and looked through it and he had some furry sketches 

we kept it to ourselves and then ordered a bad dragon dildo and super glued it to the top of his door frame so his nickname which i think he still has now is called bumble hooves 

he says he got the nickname when he tripped over on the first day but we know the truth


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

Stealtheart said:


> Didn't see a thread about this so I thought I'd go ahead and make it.
> Are there other military furs out there? And if so what branch are you and do you discuss your furrydom with your military pals?
> I'm Navy and I don't talk about it with pretty much anyone because everyone considers furries a disease so I don't want people looking at me weirder than they already do.


 

Army National Guard.  Tanks now.  Armor company.  Have done tanks and also Scouts before.  Humvee scouts:  RSTA.  Reconnaissance, surveillance, and target aquisiton.

I've had an interest for most of my life, but only started thinking of myself as a furry a year ago.  Only had a wild wolf character since last fall, and only created my anthro persona a week ago.

I joke, about being a wolf, just a bit.  But Im too new to it to share stuff like this.   Im not even sure what it all means yet.


----------



## GreenZone (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Humvee scouts: RSTA. Reconnaissance, surveillance, and target aquisiton.



so how do you guys do that do you do it all from the hummers or do you dismount and cam and conceal?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> so how do you guys do that do you do it all from the hummers or do you dismount and cam and conceal?




Both.  We carry dismount teams, to set up OPs ( observation posts), drop them off, back off.  Camo up the gun trucks and overwatch.

Cool, cool work.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> so how do you guys do that do you do it all from the hummers or do you dismount and cam and conceal?



Royal Aussie Infantry, huh?

Nice.


----------



## GreenZone (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Royal Aussie Infantry, huh?
> 
> Nice.



ye

our cav scouts do things a bit different its real similar though but they might change doctrine now we have the Hawkei which is replacing the much larger more loud Bush Master


----------



## Mewmento (May 6, 2018)

Plenty of Navy Enlisted and Officers alike in the fandom. I for one am one of them.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> ye
> 
> our cav scouts do things a bit different its real similar though but they might change doctrine now we have the Hawkei which is replacing the much larger more loud Bush Master



Links to show the Hawkei and Bushmaster?


----------



## GreenZone (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Links to show the Hawkei and Bushmaster?



Hawkei






Bushmaster 





i think you guys wanted our Bushmasters at one stage cause they're IED proof but we couldn't come up with an agreement and you went with something else


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

@GreenZone 
Your Hawkei link didn't work, so I found this one.






Cool vehicles, man.

Here's what my scout humvee's looked like:

This is what they used to look like before they started using the uparmored ones:
www.army.mil: Fort Knox Recon Humvee Exercise

This is the optics we had on top to scan long range.
Raytheon: Long-Range Advanced Scout Surveillance System


----------



## GreenZone (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> @GreenZone
> Your Hawkei link didn't work, so I found this one.
> 
> 
> ...




basic "jeep" wise we had G wagons 

you know those 6 wheeled G wagons every rapper wants? yeah that was designed for Australia's use we didn't want them though so they were sold as a Civilian car


----------



## Wulf Canavar (May 6, 2018)

GreenZone said:


> basic "jeep" wise we had G wagons
> 
> you know those 6 wheeled G wagons every rapper wants? yeah that was designed for Australia's use we didn't want them though so they were sold as a Civilian car




Nope, dunno.   Link?


----------



## GreenZone (May 6, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> Nope, dunno.   Link?


----------

